# Updating the trailer



## LaBeef (Apr 25, 2014)

Has anyone thought of spraying/applying a Hurculiner or Line-X to the V of the trailer to prevent any of the scratches and dents? I'd rather spend the $60 for an application like this than buy a rock gaurd for the receiver of the truck thans going to cost me a couple hundred bucks


----------

